# Increased Intensity and Dominance in Puppy



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Do you have any suggestions for working with a 9-week-old puppy who only increases his aggressive tendencies when I try to deter them? For example, I have yelped or shouted "No bite!" when he bites me, but he only goes in harder. I have tried to distract him with his toys, a treat, or a command (like, "Sit!") to no avail. I have also tried standing still and ignoring him, but again, he continues biting and does so even harder. Lastly, I am leaving the room or shutting him in a room for about 30 seconds each time, but he still comes right back at me! 

To be fair, I noticed that he is more likely to be this way when he is tired or having a case of the "zoomies" (or whatever you want to call it). I have also noticed that he isn't biting _as much_ as he used to, and sometimes the distractions I mentioned above will work once or twice, but his growling and the intensity of his attacks have increased. I walk him several times a day, though he is just now able to handle a little distance (1/4-1/2 mile each time) and will take frequent breaks during the walk. I don't push him in those cases unless I'm in a hurry. I train him a little each day on basic commands, so I think he is getting enough exercise and mental stimulation. We begin puppy training classes next week through PetSmart, but I was hoping for a little advice or additional suggestions before then. :grin


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A lot of this is expectations. 9 week olds are mouthy, they haven't mastered bite inhibition just yet. Firstly, the "time out" by isolation isnlt a good idea and likely increases separation anxiety and frustration, they don't necessarily make the connection btwn their actions and your isolating them. Instead, try turning your back to him and ignore.

Try a loud "OWW!" every time you're bitten. Also, push your hand further in rather than pull it out. be consistent, be patient, this takes time.

A half mile walk at 9 weeks sounds like it could also be too much. You're right that they get mouthier specifically and generally more rambunctious when tired, and that could do it. Try playing off lead for a while so they can pace themselves and not burn out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's puppy play, and these pups are known to play rough. They did it with their littermates. Now they have to learn, they cannot do it to you. It takes time, and does not happen overnight.


----------

